# Olive color Trussframe Thought it’s was Davis and Questioning Miami like your thought



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

Ruled out Davis -serial numbers not consistent with Davis
Questioning Miami, Columbia
Like to hear your thought s
( yah I know fork is tweaked ! Lol )
Early flat fenders ( olive with black stripes and darts )
Cool tillers
New Departure A points to early 20’s to late teens possibly
Nice  chains on wood rims
Davis looking frame lugs
its identity was robbed when someone swiped the badge ! Man than sucks pretty ornate badge design .
But there is a perfect outline of old badge to help
( see cheesy outline sketch I doodled )
This bike is going to sales post but wanted some info first.
Thank you
Mark


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2019)

What does the serial number look like? It has Miamiesque features but fender bridges don’t look fat enough. I’m kinda leaning Westfield but trumpet mouth construction is throwing me. Better pics of dropouts? Cool bike regardless. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 16, 2019)

@hoofhearted
@bentwoody66


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> What does the serial number look like? It has Miamiesque features but fender bridges don’t look fat enough. I’m kinda leaning Westfield but trumpet mouth construction is throwing me. Better pics of dropouts? Cool bike regardless. V/r Shawn




Shawn 
Posted a few extra Picts.  
Someone prior to my possession tried to expose 
Numbers , would of been better using a axe.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 16, 2019)

I'm leaning towards Westfield. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I'm leaning towards Westfield. V/r Shawn




Appreciate your input Shawn 

mark


----------



## gkeep (Nov 16, 2019)

From my limited knowledge I don't think the dropouts look Westfield. They used a rounded filler piece at teh end of the dropouts like this teeens-20s westfield motobike frame I have. Learned this from Patrick of course!



That looks like a future rider, should clean up nice with a healthy dose of patina! Those forks are in much better shape then my Pierce forks when I found it. Great find.  Good luck with your research.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 16, 2019)

Maybe Snyder-Rollfast.

Although not a match for the profile outlined, its style may match the fancy arch bar truss frame; (if the side holes match). 
I believe that Victor had a "*Brewster's*" million green.


----------



## 99 bikes (Nov 16, 2019)

Beautiful bike. I'm seeing similarities between your bike and this 2 tone green machine.

Thin stay braces and ovalized chainstay are quite similar. Dropouts, headset, chainring, red oxide primer with 2 tone green paint also close, but of course those alone are not enough to ID.

At this time I would guess the bike in the link below is a Excelsior Mich.City Ind. which might mean that yours is as well.









						Two Tone Greenie | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

... yet another unidentified bike from the teens!  I owned this one probably 15 years ago, traded it off, and now it's back in my hands.  I think I may faux-finish a front fender for it, then buildup a new wheelset to make this a rider!




					thecabe.com


----------



## 99 bikes (Nov 16, 2019)

Very similar.


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

99 bikes said:


> Beautiful bike. I'm seeing similarities between your bike and this 2 tone green machine.
> 
> Thin stay braces and ovalized chainstay are quite similar. Dropouts, headset, chainring, red oxide primer with 2 tone green paint also close, but of course those alone are not enough to i.d..
> 
> ...




This is the best part of finding “Badgeless” bike 
Appreciate the feedback and extra info. 
Thank you 
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

gkeep said:


> From my limited knowledge I don't think the dropouts look Westfield. They used a rounded filler piece at teh end of the dropouts like this teeens-20s westfield motobike frame I have. Learned this from Patrick of course!
> View attachment 1096807
> That looks like a future rider, should clean up nice with a healthy dose of patina! Those forks are in much better shape then my Pierce forks when I found it. Great find.  Good luck with your research.




Thank you for your post 
Few different items on this bike that doesn’t help in making a quick decision of manufacturer. 
Paint scheme and darting pattern does look dang similar  

mark


----------



## stezell (Nov 16, 2019)

Cool find Mark, looks like it'll clean up good. Neat looking reflector also.
Sean


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

stezell said:


> Cool find Mark, looks like it'll clean up good. Neat looking reflector also.
> Sean




Thanks Sean


----------



## Leadheavy52 (Nov 16, 2019)

Any better pics of the fork crown?


----------



## stezell (Nov 16, 2019)

I was going to say Rollfast earlier, comparing how the trumpet is on the arched bar connected to the down tube, just my 2 cents. 
Sean


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1097040




Ed
Thanks for posting 1/10 of your badges lol .... haha
I thought if someone would have a badge to match
Impression left on head tube it would be you

Thanks
mark


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

Leadheavy52 said:


> Any better pics of the fork crown?




Here are a  few extra pictures of crown


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> Ed
> Thanks for posting 1/10 of your badges lol .... haha
> I thought if someone would have a badge to match
> Impression left on head tube it would be you
> ...




1/10th....

You are way off....


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

catfish said:


> 1/10th....
> 
> You are way off....




Oh boy !!  Lol , I can only imagine .

mark


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

This Fox badge is darn close , top dip , center spaces extc. All but the bottom of the Badge 
Impressions on bike shows more on the lower portion


----------



## szathmarig (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## cr250mark (Nov 16, 2019)

szathmarig said:


> View attachment 1097113




We both posted at same time
Has different  type of lower portion
This would add shelby made to the guess
I had seen a fox tagged camelback motorbike where tube darting was pretty close of a paint match


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 16, 2019)

*Mystery Arch Bar I.D. ''Tells''*

*The SHAPE of the Arch Bar Trumpet-Mouths … Fore and Aft.

The Fairly-Narrow, Curved, Fender Bridges.*

*The Rectangular CONNECTOR Between Top Bar and The Arch.*

*The SHAPE of the Badge.

….. *patric


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 17, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> *Mystery Arch Bar I.D. ''Tells''*
> 
> *The SHAPE of the Arch Bar Trumpet-Mouths … Fore and Aft.
> 
> ...




Patric 

your photo enlargement detail is excellent.
I appreciate your input professionalism in your approach

I will post a few other angles of head tube with outline just for final justification!!

thank you
Mark


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 17, 2019)

cr250mark said:


> your photo enlargement detail is excellent.
> I appreciate your input professionalism in your approach
> 
> I will post a few other angles of head tube with outline just for final justification!!
> ...





headtube Picts


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 17, 2019)

@cr250mark



cr250mark said:


> Patric
> 
> your photo enlargement detail is excellent.
> I appreciate your input professionalism in your approach
> ...




*Thank you for those kind words, Mark !!*
….. patric

*In addition … after seeing your very-clear fotos of the
badge-ghosting on the headtube … I seriously doubt
my own perceptual ability in stating that the ''banner-
like'' feature at the foot of the badge is ''not part of the
badge''.   It does looks connected -- to an old pirate
like me !!

Thank You, Big Daddy ….*

….. patric


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 17, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> @cr250mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you Patric 
Appreciate the reassessment.
Ed is probably hiding 3 of these ghost badges in amazing archived collection. Lmao . Jk....  Ed 

mark
Appreciate all your time and energy spent.


----------



## Leadheavy52 (Nov 17, 2019)

The bottom of the badge looks connected to a sort of banner to me too. I’ve looked all over for a similar badge shape but have come up short. To me, the Fox head badge looks the closest. The fork looks similar to a fork I saw on an earlier Queen City bicycle that was posted here on the CABE. The top plate of the crown is thicker than that of others I’ve seen. Is the fork olive green too, is is it tarnished nickel? I love a good mystery! 

-Austin


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 17, 2019)

Leadheavy52 said:


> The bottom of the badge looks connected to a sort of banner to me too. I’ve looked all over for a similar badge shape but have come up short. To me, the Fox head badge looks the closest. The fork looks similar to a fork I saw on an earlier Queen City bicycle that was posted here on the CABE. The top plate of the crown is thicker than that of others I’ve seen. Is the fork olive green too, is is it tarnished nickel? I love a good mystery!
> 
> -Austin




fork is olive


----------



## olderthandirt (Nov 24, 2019)

it needs the front fork pulled back where it started out in life , then check the welds and frame for cracks where the crossbars are connected to the head  tube and seat post! you can get a head badge anywhere but these bars are tough to pull out of your lower body ! just my deranged thinking !


----------



## cr250mark (Nov 30, 2019)

Wanted to tell all of you that helped and took their time in sharing their input on this unknown Truss
I decided to pass this bike on to the next person  so they can start their own trivia , man I’m a sucker for untouched bikes .
Love the trivia to help understand the next !
Just wanted to say thanks , I know time is valuable !

mark


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2019)

MARK.....you keep finding all this kool stuff!!


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 10, 2019)

I have had lots of these frames and there's a lot out out there, if your drawn to arch bars your be drawn to one someday. Most of the ones i have seen have been been badges Simmons or Shaperleigh. As far as a maker ( and i have pontificated this for the longest time ) Originally thought it was a colson , but in my best Knowledge it is HP Snyder and a HP Snyder before some of their unique frame building techniques (so pre bottom bracket seat tube volcano joint)  That may be as close as you get , i like arch bars and find these quite often, i don't particularly like the rollfast / hp snyder, but the construction is good on that archbar, thus i believe HP Snyder made a better machine in the early days. Just Life knowledge, would wager on it but maybe not take it to the bank.


----------

